# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Downloading attachments in IE11 always results in downloading file called attachment.php

## 6StringJazzer

I reproduced a bug report by a user. When using IE11 on Windows 10, clicking on any attachment in any post will result in downloading a file called attachment.php If you are configured to open instead of save, then Windows will prompt you for what application to use to open a PHP file, if you do not have a default set.

After the download I renamed the file back to .xlsx and it was the intended Excel file.

I am guessing this is a bug in the forum code though I don't know this would only happen in IE. I use Chrome and see no such problem.

----------


## AliGW

Yes, this started happening to some users a couple of days ago. It's fine in Firefox.

----------


## FDibbins

I will push this to the TT, see what they come up with

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Thanks Ford. Vexing problem.

----------


## Kyle123

It's because the forum isn't setting the correct MIME type (basically a string that's sent to the browser along with the file to tell it what kind of file it is).

When this normally happens the browser will guess at the file format, however the forum has added an additional header to prevent this (which is actually good practice). But when the MIME type is incorrect and the browser isn't allowed to guess what it is then the filename will default to the name of the download page (attachment.php).

This is actually exactly the same reason that IE users can't see png files. I would guess that the TT have just enabled the additional "no guessing" header which is why this has only just started occurring.

Since AFAIK the png problem isn't fixed, I wouldn't hold your breath on this

----------


## Pete_UK

Why can't they just get you in as a consultant, Kyle? You seem to know a great deal about how to fix some of the problems?

(Hypothetical question, I know).

Pete

----------


## jaslake

> Since AFAIK the png problem isn't fixed, I wouldn't hold your breath on this



You're correct Kyle...not fixed...pain in the sweet patootie.

----------


## Kyle123

@Pete, I know what cases them it's web 101, but I know diddly squat about vBulletin  :Wink:

----------


## Tony Valko

> I know diddly squat about vBulletin



Looks like you have something in common with the TT.

Rim shot!

Going out with a bang.  :Wink:

----------


## TMS

Rotflmao  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

